# muscle tension dysphonia



## AnneCline (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 code that should be used to report muscle tension dysphonia?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## hoobavent (Jun 11, 2012)

AnneCline said:


> Does anyone know the ICD 9 code that should be used to report muscle tension dysphonia?  Thank you in advance.




I think you should just code it as dysphonia (784.42).  I think the dx implies that the muscle tension was probably contributing to the dysphonia.


----------

